# subwoofer how many?



## Mr.Lowe (Jan 29, 2009)

The NSD 10 are on sale right now for a great price. Would I be better off getting 2 of those or just one bigger one? Such as the PC 12 Plus or PBS 12 Plus? Thanks for you help.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

How large is your room? Two is in most cases better than one larger sub because it will help smooth out the frequency response of the low end.


----------



## Mr.Lowe (Jan 29, 2009)

I have about 450 square feet.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Two NSD 10's wold be fine for that space The only thing your be missing is the really deep lows below 20Hz as these subs do not go much lower.


----------



## imbeaujp (Oct 20, 2007)

Hello, get two 12 inches ! or just one at this time and the other next time.

I have four 12 inches in my room = awsome !


----------



## pietsch288 (Sep 10, 2006)

Ya dude, the bigger the sub the better. I fugured out years ago with car audio that 1 twelve will out perform two 10's all day long and one 15 kicks two 12's as long as they are approx the same quality driver......there's no replacement for displacement!!!!! The mfw over at av123 is a great sub for 700.00, or get a used pc-ultra. An extramely high quality 12 is the absolute minimum!!!!


----------



## Thunderheader (Jan 25, 2009)

If I were you I would buy a pair. I recently just bought a second 13Ultra and it is awesome!


----------



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

I thought the performanace size ratio was something such as 3 X 10", 2 X 12", 1 X 15", .50 X 18", and so on. I agree with what others have said. Having at least a 12" subwoofer would be best because otherwise you will need more than one 10" sub.


----------



## pietsch288 (Sep 10, 2006)

I currently have 4 ultras, and I would near do any thing for two 18"s. So if I were you I'd try and save like hell for an 18" (nothin wrong with used brother) and add another one down the road. I would NOT wast time or money on a 10" anything (unless it says sunfire.......don't know how they do it!!!


----------



## Thunderheader (Jan 25, 2009)

Hey Rich,

What is your reason to want 2 18s over 4 13Ultras? Just curious as 4 3Ultras is my gameplan right now?


----------



## pietsch288 (Sep 10, 2006)

I have 4 of the 12" ultras, the 13's should out perform my 12's.....although I do not know how much. From what I hear 18's play much lower with less decompression, and a lower tuned inclosure means more output down low and less up high. Which is what hometheater is all about. Plus you can build sonosubs pretty reasonable. I've not completed my first 18 yet so I'm just going by what I read at the shack. My plan is to put the 4 ultras upfront and run the 18" in the rear. Sounds like most guys that built there own subs eventually sell the commercial subs, so I assume thats the way to go..... I will eventually find out :T rich


----------

